
Barclays Bank Potentially Used the Wayback Machine as 'CDN' for Some JavaScript - finphil
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/03/barclays_bank_javascript_wayback_machine/
======
Breza
I'm amazed at how many companies have teams of cybersecurity professionals and
teams that violate the most basic rules of cybersecurity.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721772)

